# Which kind of support is most helpful?



## Amelia (Aug 3, 2015)

Hello guys,

Need some suggestions.

Which kind of support in hosting is most helpful?

Kindly suggest.

Thank you,


----------



## MannDude (Aug 3, 2015)

What do you mean? What 'kind' of support are you comparing?


----------



## Amelia (Aug 3, 2015)

Kindly check now


----------



## NetDepot-KH (Aug 3, 2015)

I would say that the engineer know what they doing on the issues encountering and provide solutions to get things fix within an hour not day.


----------



## Tyler (Aug 3, 2015)

Amelia said:


> Kindly check now



Not sure if being ironic was your intention, but support responses that say "Kindly check now" are some of the least useful. I find support that educates the customer a little bit about the problem and provides snippets on how it was resolved is best.

i.e. this was the problem, and this is what I did to fix it.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Aug 3, 2015)

"Kindly check now" is a pretty good example of bad support.


----------



## Licensecart (Aug 3, 2015)

Support which is in depth and not one liners unless it points them in the direct location for example:

"Please check out this article here which explains what you are looking for: url here." otherwise don't do one liners because people get pissed off in the nicest way possible, especially with ones like:

"Try it now" or "Please bare with me whilst I assign it to the correct department" or anything which isn't helpful.


----------



## Licensecart (Aug 3, 2015)

Support which is in depth and not one liners unless it points them in the direct location for example:

"Please check out this article here which explains what you are looking for: url here." otherwise don't do one liners because people get pissed off in the nicest way possible, especially with ones like:

"Try it now" or "Please bare with me whilst I assign it to the correct department" or anything which isn't helpful.


----------



## DomainBop (Aug 3, 2015)

Quote said:


> Which kind of support in hosting is most helpful?


The kind of support that I never have to contact because they monitor their servers and are aware of  hardware and network problems the second they occur. 



Quote said:


> "Please bare with me whilst I assign it to the correct department"


translation: _"I'm only 10 and I'm answering tickets for my big 16 year old brother the CEO because he had a date tonight but I don't have any technical skills so you'll have to wait until he gets home later and can fix your problem"_ or _"I work for a cheap outsourcing company and I'm paid to answer tickets but don't have any technical skills.  You'll need to wait until the 16 year old Director of Customer Experience gets home from school and can take a look at your problem."_

Timely responses, timely resolutions, and competent support are all that I ask for when I open a ticket (or contact support on the phone) with an unmanaged service.


----------



## Mid (Aug 6, 2015)

Amelia said:


> Kindly check now



check what?

I think "the kind of replies that helps the customer and solves the problems". Its not only in hosting but applies to any business.

The problem is that the provider has to know "what is the problem".


----------



## Phill Fernandes (Aug 25, 2015)

I maybe completely off the mark here but recently when providing support I tend to fall back on the 3 As:


A – *Acknowledge* that their concerns are valid.
A – *Align* with the customer, agreeing that you would feel the same were you in their shoes.
A – *Assure* the customer that you will be able to solve their problem to their satisfaction.
This metodology can be used in chat and via phone. It doesn't transcend well over email because this is primarily designed for Just In Time support. I have noticed that customers typically respond better (not sure exactly what word to use) when I employ this workflow.

I will have to dig around for an example (both good and bad) of this being used.

@Amelia: Like some of our fellow community members have indicated your question really isn't quite clear. I am not even sure if there is a question at all.


----------



## Phill Fernandes (Aug 26, 2015)

To learn more about the 3 As and to see an example please see this thread.

I will be following up with an example of improper use of the 3 As. You guys are also welcome to share chat logs if you wish and and we can dissect them together.


----------



## AuroraZero (Aug 26, 2015)

Lately I have not been able to find much in the way of any help with anything it seems. Probably my fault though, I must expect too much out of people.


----------



## Time4VPS (Sep 15, 2015)

As I understand from your question you were talking about type of support? I would prefer chat support, because there is enough space for both sides to correctly form questions/answers, and there's no emotional 'waves' going through the tone of voice. Often technical support requires time and patience to solve the problem, so telephone (in my opinion) isn't the right tool for solving problems, but it's a good tool for selling services or if via chat you decide to comunicate further via phone. Alternatively, I prefer ticket support system, but often these days you need to wait hours for a proper response, which is sad...


----------

